# Making the mini "222" cam gear.



## popnrattle (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the way I make the cam gear for the "222" engine. It allows fine tuning of the cam timing. This is not my home shop as you have probably guessed, but hopefully the folks with the CNC's at home can appreciate and others can identify, at least with the drill press work and all can get on board with the fixturing involved. Thanks for watching. Questions and comments welcome as usual. Later, Rick. 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze5KGz-1vwk[/ame]


----------

